# G3 Jon Boat flooring ??



## UtahRob (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello , new here .  

I have a new 1442 G3 Jon Boat that i need to add a floor to . It needs to be water/ice proof and removable . I will be using it for Duck hunting and fly fishing , Any idea on what i should use . 

THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!

Rob , Cache Valley Utah .


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2011)

Exterior grade plywood. Seal it with a spar urethane. Cover it with carpet or vinyl.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2011)

exactly what Brine said! I did that for my crawdad so I could pull the floor out and hose it off.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 17, 2011)

The floor of my duck boat is 3/4" exterior plywood with a 10 or 15 year exterior paint tinted to match the boat. The front deck is 1/2" plywood with 2x3 framing.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aluminum diamond plate. Just paint it to get rid of the reflectiveness, and no need to worry about carpet or vinyl, and whatnot. 

Welcome to the site, by the way.


----------



## UtahRob (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks !!

Here is what it looks like so far . I bought a used trailer and motor , i painted the trailer, replaced the wood and carpet and replaced the tail lites. Then Camo painted the boat and motor . Motor needed a new pump impeller , its wasn't peeing very well . The impeller was dried out and in bad shape . I also changed the oil in the lower end . I only have a 1990 Evenrude 8 hp 2 stroke ,its not going to set any speed records but should get me into some ducks .







This is 10 minutes from my home and where i hunt ducks , I am also a nature photographer for fun when i am not chasing deer , elk or coyotes or fly fishing .  





















my favorite old homestead , at sunset .  






and one of my best friends and hunt partners , Jake my 4 year old Lab .






Just though i would let you know a little about me , be new here . 

Thanks for looking !!!
RobK.


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 17, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2011)

Great looking pictures!


----------



## Howard (Jan 18, 2011)

Amazing pics, thanks for sharing. I am jealous of your surroundings being a east coast guy.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning pictures


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 18, 2011)

Those pictures are absolutley AMAZING! I have taken some as well, but nothing near those!
Jeff


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 18, 2011)

I used an aluminum road-sign covered in carpet:


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 18, 2011)

Dixie, I saw the pictures before your name and thought to myself "Man that looks familiar" lol


----------



## caveman (Jan 18, 2011)

Great photos alot of us here are into photos look at the photo section here,


Mike


----------



## UtahRob (Jan 19, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Those pictures are absolutley AMAZING! I have taken some as well, but nothing near those!
> Jeff



very nice !!


----------



## UtahRob (Jan 19, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> I used an aluminum road-sign covered in carpet:



very nice . were do you get old signs ??

Thanks ,
RobK.


----------

